# Poor man's Linelair



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Plenty of ideas out there for cheap DIY ones

Rubber mat with zip ties 








Another one. Although, this one might be some kind of super high tech custom Hells Bay version









Another Idea









Few different ideas there but you get the point. Just be aware, if it gets real windy, this kind may not do much for you unless you have it elevated.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rakeel said:


> Plenty of ideas out there for cheap DIY ones
> 
> Rubber mat with zip ties
> 
> ...


Good job rakeel.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, the linelair itself isn't intended to be used in high winds. It excels in light to mild wind situations. You might ask, why would I need it then? it helps keep your line in position, ready to cast. On a skiff, I don't think it's a real must have, more so a luxury. However, I highly suggest it on a paddle board. I used to use a similar one made by someone else on my board and loved it, but hated using it on the skiff. Joe has some really cool ones I have seen that he is making out of Marine Mat. It's addressing the only concerns I had with the early versions. That silicone type of material was great, but would become a deathtrap if water got between the mat and the boat deck. I know a couple guys who accidentally stepped on it and slam hard onto the deck. I mean it's pretty simple, don't step on the line mat. But in the heat of battle, sometimes you lose sight of where you step on the skiff. Joe seems to have addressed that with his Marine Mat version. I am super impressed with the new version.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Line lair is awesome on a Paddle Board. The line lair is superior to the marine mat version IMO having owned two line lair's (Left one at car wash) and using the new version on my buddies Pro. 
Next time out on the paddle board I'm going to test a 5 gal bucket and a bucket grip I just picked up from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LDYF6FQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I cut out a slot on the bucket to rest the rod straight ahead and this thing is weighted enough to hold the bucket down. I'll let you know how I make out, but, seems to be another option.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Line lair is awesome on a Paddle Board. The line lair is superior to the marine mat version IMO having owned two line lair's (Left one at car wash) and using the new version on my buddies Pro.
> Next time out on the paddle board I'm going to test a 5 gal bucket and a bucket grip I just picked up from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LDYF6FQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I cut out a slot on the bucket to rest the rod straight ahead and this thing is weighted enough to hold the bucket down. I'll let you know how I make out, but, seems to be another option.


The problem with a five gallon bucket is it is not tall enough. Unless the top of the bucket is up next to your hip, you will have a hard time getting the line to fall into the bucket while stripping line when it is windy. I fish from a casting platform on a flats boat, and when it is windy I have to place the Strip n Feed right next to me on the platform. Also be careful it doesn't blow off the deck with your line and rod, I had the pop up clothes hampers and landscape setups blow off the boat several times even with garden hose with filled with lead shot in the bottom for weight. good luck


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The problem with a five gallon bucket is it is not tall enough. Unless the top of the bucket is up next to your hip, you will have a hard time getting the line to fall into the bucket while stripping line when it is windy. I fish from a casting platform on a flats boat, and when it is windy I have to place the Strip n Feed right next to me on the platform. Also be careful it doesn't blow off the deck with your line and rod, I had the pop up clothes hampers and landscape setups blow off the boat several times even with garden hose with filled with lead shot in the bottom for weight. good luck


I put a 5 lb weight in my leaf basket. I stand the rod up in the basket on my solo skiff.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The problem with a five gallon bucket is it is not tall enough. Unless the top of the bucket is up next to your hip, you will have a hard time getting the line to fall into the bucket while stripping line when it is windy. I fish from a casting platform on a flats boat, and when it is windy I have to place the Strip n Feed right next to me on the platform. Also be careful it doesn't blow off the deck with your line and rod, I had the pop up clothes hampers and landscape setups blow off the boat several times even with garden hose with filled with lead shot in the bottom for weight. good luck



Its not tall enough for a skiff. We are talking Paddleboard here. I have a stripping basket for the skiff, but, use the line lair 90% of the time unless I leave it in truck.


----------

